# 12 weeks pregnant single and no job



## Sori

I just found out im pregnant and im already 12 weeks. I really want my baby but i worry that i cant give anything to it. I'm only 21 and have no savings, no job and im not done my education. I also am on really shaky footing with my boyfriend. If i keep the baby he will leave me. 
I was wondering if anyone else has been in a similar situation.


----------



## daneuse27

Everyone's situation is different. I got pregnant when I was single (still am single) and also had no job.

It certainly isn't easy, but I went back to school when my baby was 1, and started a full time, decently paid career when she was 2. We are now doing pretty well financially. It can be done.

The resources and help available to you depend on where you live. Take a look at what benefits, resources and other help/sources of income you will be able to get.


----------



## alina_sss

I wish I can do the same thing as you! Good job! 
This is what I am planning to do, is go back to school when my baby will turn one and I can take him to kindergarten. Did you finish 4 years of school?


----------



## teal

I don't know where you're from but surely you're entitled to benefits until you're able to find a job. My ex made me choose between him and my baby but it was never a choice to me. I went back to education last year when my son was 4. Good luck x


----------



## Yammas

Hi I'm deferring uni to have my baby so your not the only one to go through it. Only you can decide whether or not you want to keep to your baby, as pp have said there should be help available for you.


----------



## buedat

There are Programs to help you become stable in your town. There is W.I.C. to help you get healthy food for you and the help the baby grow properly and set you up with Doctors for you and the Baby. You would properly qualify for Medicad since you are pregnant. Also there are agencies that can help you get into housing Like Hud and Section 8. They have some very nice Hud and Section 8 housing areas. Now this is just my opinion on the boyfriend take it for what its worth he got you pregnant. He should not make you choose between him and the Baby. If the man is like that honey move on you said you want the baby well you start looking online or the blue pages in the phonebook for your local Snap Program and W.I.C. office take your positive pregnancy test with you to bits of these places and explain to them your situation and they will help you and your baby. Also the father may just be as scared as you are. Give that sometime. Step out of that situation for a while and see how it all works. If he still feels the same way move on and go for child support. you are young and there is all kinds of help out the you just have to go and find it. I wish you all the best and that baby to have a special life together.


----------

